# kiitin



## Gavril

Is _kiitin _(or something that sounds similar) sometimes used as an alternative to _kiitos_?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Not _kiitin_, which is the past tense 3rd person singular form of the verb _kiittää: Kiitin häntä. _(I thanked him/her.) The word is _kiitti_. It's very informal and greatly disliked by many  -  including me.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Not _kiitin_, which is the past tense 3rd person singular form of the verb _kiittää: Kiitin häntä. _(I thanked him/her.) The word is _kiitti_. It's very informal and greatly disliked by many  -  including me.



Thanks -- but, I think you meant to say that _kiitin _is the 1st sg. form, whereas the 3rd sg. form is the correct one.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Thanks -- but, I think you meant to say that _kiitin _is the 1st sg. form, whereas the 3rd sg. form is the correct one.


Yes, of course! Sorry about that.

GOM


----------

